# Satin balls - UK stylee



## CatK (May 29, 2013)

Littlun is now not so little (6 months) and I can feel him revving up ready for more food and more exercise so I wanted to get things right. Just ordreed krill oil and greendog naturals and wanted to get some satinballs in the freezer. I've tasked the OH with getting raw chicken necks this weekend!

One thing slowed me, RBD's satinballs recipe had a few ingredients I didn't recognise, but on googling they seem to be easily available, just called something else in the UK!

What do people think of my version below? Please make any corrections!

Ingredients for 50 balls (original recipe at http://redbirddog.blogspot.com/2010/12/satin-balls.html)

4.5 kilos hamburger meat [the cheapest kind]
1 lg. box of Special K 
1 lg. box porridge oats
1 jar of wheat germ
A 1/4 cup veg oil
A 1/4 cup of treacle
10 raw eggs AND shells
10 envelopes of unflavoured gelatine
A pinch of salt


----------



## Rudy (Oct 12, 2012)

Zero cheap hamburger I would not feed that to my exes dog 

once with heat it turns to fats and creates core inflammation! and clogs arteries 

being far too kind on all of this  100 choices that add not take over cheap burger cow meat :

cholesterol kills  heat and gain fat


NEVER COOK WITH Veg" OILS YEAR 50 %) plus Terrible choice of oils '


Sea salt 100x over regular table salts 



all the wrong food choices and zero core substances

Facts

Batters up

lets dance 
Yes You just made Satan! balls ;D :
whats the core value in unflavored gelatine as well?

I suggest this for You

Natural Dog a fine read For Reds 

easy home cooking recipes and natural treats as well anyone can reach and add not take


----------



## CatK (May 29, 2013)

Thanks Rudy!


----------



## Rudy (Oct 12, 2012)

Here is a Substance adding food choice just made by hand for You

cut all foods chopped then hand roll in (very light Sea Salts and Olive oils) 

Products used were wild King salmon

Elk Back straps, Moose, Venison and Chicken and Turkey and Greens 

all we do is a choice not a chance 

Say No to Satan balls : there is zero value or core substance in them 

Every thing in these will reduce Core inflammation and support clear arteries 

keep fats way down

and add and Never Take 

this is No hate this is a far better choices"


and its LIVE ACTION ;D

If You cannot make some of my food choices

Turkey, Chicken, Buffalo and Salmon and clean Tuna low mercury will be Great as well


----------



## Rudy (Oct 12, 2012)

Cat K your very welcome 

I am on the move as you see by my walls :'(

and Now face Cats in 2's :'( and keep the Crapper seat up demands : :'( :-[

Please pray for us and My Reds

I have been a traveling Man since the late 90's ;D

I did ask if we could play dress up at times? ;D

I earned the skillet :-[ :-X


----------



## Kevin (Dec 29, 2012)

CatK,

I would suggest:-

Replace The Special K with plain Cheerios.

Buy 2 packets of wheat germ from Holland and Barrett, it doesn't come in jars 

Replace the veg oil with rape seed oil.

Replace the treacle with unrefined dark molasses, also from Holland and Barrett.

Cook the eggs and mash them up. leave the shells out especially if you feeding a true raw diet plan

Drop the salt, 1 pinch is going to do nothing for ca. 7 kg's of food  leave it in if u wish, for such a small amount there will be no health issues. 
.
Gelatine is packed full of glycine. glycine is an amino acid that is a proven anti inflammatory, is proven to reduce seizures in epi dogs and lowers the risk of brain damage.

Please just keep in mind that satin balls are designed to put on weight fast or maintain weight whilst your dog may be training or working hard.

Hope this helps


----------



## Rudy (Oct 12, 2012)

Here the facts Pro sports Productions ;D

For supporting lean fast muscle groups which support all pointers Needs 

This picture Live action just came off My Tribal wood slow heat only cooking grills

Fact 1 with Vegtable oils and Cheap hamburger : that plate would be a Grease pit  : :'(

facts not the Magic carpet rides :

zero grease Live action and done

and this process gives far more then Satan balls 1,000 to 1 

anyone taking there shirts off at 59? or 103?

Please feel free 

The Information( Gifted )matches the Puddy"

Real is so much fun 

No Grease the Right Gifts For Reds and all there Core demands 

and Kev no needs you swing 100 percent Raw with I support as well 

The Grease the Keys are the plate the temps I used and the woods that supported my choices not chances win

and help support 100,s of mates 

Everything I listed is keys and gains to wellness and Health


----------



## Kevin (Dec 29, 2012)

Makes for an interesting read 

http://www.dogfoodadvisor.com/canine-nutrition/low-fat-dog-food/


----------



## CatK (May 29, 2013)

Thanks for the tips and reading Kevin and Rudy, the food wouldn't form a majority of my pup's diet but would just help me keep him from getting too skinny when he has a growing spurt or more exercise than usual. 

If I find a quality of meat I'm happy with, and make a few trades as suggested, I might be able to put something together that suits my boy. He frequently has loose stools so I want to fix that too. 

I'm working on the principle that kids fed good food are calmer and better at learning so I'm sure moving over to better nutrition for my pup can only have good effects!


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

http://redbirddog.blogspot.com/2010/06/dog-food-for-very-active-vizsla.html

Quality food is a must for an active Vizsla. Interesting read Kevin.

Also about raw and salmonella regarding dog's stomachs.

http://redbirddog.blogspot.com/2011/06/dogs-stomach-food-and-salmonella.html

Happy trails, Back to being on vacation. Just a topic I find fascinating and often misunderstood.

RBD


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

Kevin said:


> Cook the eggs and mash them up. leave the shells out especially if you feeding a true raw diet plan


Hey Kevin. All your suggestions sounded good, but I'm curious about your reasoning behind leaving out the shells. Thanks!


----------



## CatK (May 29, 2013)

Me too, morris loves whole eggs and they're one of the things that seems to help us keep his weight up and his poop solid. All info welcome though!


----------



## Kevin (Dec 29, 2012)

good reads there RBD  yup, eco foods are just a false economy. 

Dogs do have a very different digestive system to us and can handle even rancid meat products easily. It is us that could be affected from the bacteria that still may be present. Care should be taken on being clean and detailed when preparing raw food even when fresh. Our vizsla has all is own utensils and they are all thoroughly cleaned and put away in a seperate area when not being used. 

The egg shell statement was a bit cut and dry TBH. and the word 'especially' was a little strong as well. I did say 'if on a true raw diet plan. The reasoning behind this is that alot of calcium comes from all the bones a raw fed dog gets. For example, Hegy gets a home made chicken mix 4 times a week (was 5 times but dropped a day recently for raw beef steak and the other 2 days are green tripe and fish), the chicken is ground carcass (that is aproximately 50/50 meat & fat v's bone) then he gets a raw meaty bone nearly every other day. This should give a good enough calcium to phosphorous ratio. There is no need (for me and many other raw feeders) to add egg shells. Like alot of good things, too much can be bad.

I cant say what kibble calcium contents are tbh and would require looking into. I would think it would not be as great as the raw diet plan therefore the egg shells would be fine as an addition. Its what you are comfortable with at the end of the day TBH. We all try our best for our Vizsla's


----------



## CatK (May 29, 2013)

Thanks for the extra explanation. I'll keep monitoring it but for the moment I can't imagine he's getting too much as I haven't started him on bones etc yet. It's going to happen though, bit by bit!


----------



## Gingerbread (Aug 7, 2013)

I used gelatin powder instead of the envelopes of gelatine as it was much cheaper to buy a big tub that compared to the sheets of gelatine. Also watch your blender, ours wasn't quite up to the task, so got a mega arm and finger workout instead! Pretty much same recipe as suggested- Cheerios instead of Special K, rapeseed oil instead of veg oil, molasses instead of treacle. Used amazon to order the wheatgerm, molasses and gelatin. My boy gets about 0.25kg of it daily just to keep his condition as he's on the skinny side. 
Also found the wheatgerm and oatmeal good to add to minced liver to make a liver burger patty that I can cut up and use as treats as an alternative to liver cake. Just start with all the ingredients you would use for normal burger patty!


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

Thanks for the explanation, Kevin. I probably don't keep track of nutrient breakdown as much as I should. I just aim for 65-75% muscle: 10-20% bone :10% organ and make up the difference with veggies. I figure as long as I provide a variety of proteins it'll all work out.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

I have used Satin balls in the past for Cash. He used to pace, whine and moan when one of the females were in heat. He cared nothing about food and could lose a lot of weight quickly. He would eat satins balls if he was hand fed. He kept him from looking malnourished.


----------



## hobbsy1010 (Jun 4, 2011)

Satin balls - French fry style.......... 

http://youtu.be/AC4cACp-E2w

Hobbsy


----------



## Darcy1311 (May 27, 2012)

hobbsy1010 said:


> Satin balls - French fry style..........
> 
> http://youtu.be/AC4cACp-E2w
> 
> Hobbsy



Brilliant video clip..just reminds me of dinner time at our prison ;D


----------



## andy198712 (May 9, 2011)

i got 5litres of molasses from a local farm shop in the horse section... was cheap too.

haven't found wheatgerm in the uk yet, will try holland and Barret.

i also tried replacing the meat with peanut butter for one small batch as a weigh gainer and it went down well.....


----------

